# Can you re cure screen printed t shirts with a heat press?



## kytjtaylor (Dec 14, 2018)

I have recently had some t shirts made and after one wash they are already starting to crack. This is making me anxious and I want to know if I can re-cure them with my heat press to avoid them cracking in the future? 

This is more so in relation to the ones I will be selling to my customers, if the one I own is a lost cause because it is already cracking then that’s okay. I just want to know if using the heat press on the other ones I haven’t sold yet would be a good solution ?


----------



## Emilio2000 (Jun 12, 2019)

Hmmm. Hard to say. Sometimes the ink starts cracking because it has been dried too much in the dryer, if the temperature was too high or after multiple passes through the dryer. 



You can certainly try to re-melt the ink with a heat press (using a teflon sheet) and see what happens. It would be great if you shared your experience in this forum after trying that.


----------



## Ghoster32111 (Jan 21, 2013)

What Emilio said should work for you just know when you use a teflon sheet you will add a "shine" to the ink if it is not a glossy ink finish. If you do not want a shine I would get kraft paper to not add that shine.


----------



## Emilio2000 (Jun 12, 2019)

Thank you, James, for mentioning the kraft paper. I forgot about that. You are aboslutely right that a teflon sheet will add a shine to the whole design.


----------

